# ViceWave 1984, Cash Grab ? Enttäuschung ? Oder kommt da noch was ?



## GTAEXTREMFAN (7. Juni 2022)

Seit einiger Zeit lümmelt der Early Access Titel "ViceWave 1984" in meiner Steam Bibliothek. Mit wenig Fantasie, kann man erraten wo hier die Vorlage zu suchen ist   
Leider wurde der Titel bzw. die Rechte, unfertig an einen Ramschanbieter ( Cyber Gaming) verkauft. Das letzte Lebenszeichen der neuen Entwickler stammt von Anfang des Jahres. Die ehemalige Roadmap scheint in Vergessenheit ( momentan Version 0.3) geraten zu sein. Die kleine Steam Gemeinde sieht zwar ein gewisses Potenzial, der Verdacht dass das Spiel unfertig bleibt, wabert allerdings aus allen Ecken.
Weitere Infos zum Spiel gibt es so gut wie keine. Netzsuchen mit relevanten  Inhalten, verweisen in der Regel auf Steam. 
Nach wenigen Stunden Spielzeit bin ich zum Schluss gekommen, dass man hier wohl auf einem toten Pferd reitet.
Schade, um die paar Euro geht es mir nicht. Die verp(r)asste Chance, auf eine Interessante GTA-Alternative, mit der hier möglicherweise bewusst spekuliert wurde, die bringt mich auf die Palme


----------



## fud1974 (7. Juni 2022)

Ich habe davon noch nie gehört..... okay... mal reingeschaut in Videos usw...

Na ja, ist letztlich wohl einfach ein Titel der irgendwann nicht mehr weiter finanziert werden konnte, ich würde sagen die Überlebenschancen dafür waren wohl eh gering.

Ob das jetzt ein "Cash Grab" war oder nicht, bleibt Spekulation. Dachten sich wohl einige man hätte mit einem Vice City ähnlichen Spiel eine relevante Zielgruppe (durchaus zurecht), aber dann scheiterte es an Komplexität/benötigten Geld vermute ich mal.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (7. Juni 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ob das jetzt ein "Cash Grab" war oder nicht, bleibt Spekulation. Dachten sich wohl einige man hätte mit einem Vice City ähnlichen Spiel eine relevante Zielgruppe (durchaus zurecht), aber dann scheiterte es an Komplexität/benötigten Geld vermute ich mal.


Ja, letztendlich bleibt es Spekulation. Und für ein reines Cash Grab scheint mir auch die ursprünglich erbrachte Preisleistung ( gefühlt) zu gut. Allerdings sollte der neue Rechteinhaber das Spiel finalisieren oder eben als finale Version verkaufen.
Die relativ schwammige Erklärung, die auch schon wieder knapp sechs Monate alt ist, reicht mir da eigentlich nicht aus.
Inwieweit STEAM hier mal gefordert wäre den Stecker zu ziehen...na ja...


----------



## fud1974 (8. Juni 2022)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ja, letztendlich bleibt es Spekulation. Und für ein reines Cash Grab scheint mir auch die ursprünglich erbrachte Preisleistung ( gefühlt) zu gut. Allerdings sollte der neue Rechteinhaber das Spiel finalisieren oder eben als finale Version verkaufen.
> Die relativ schwammige Erklärung, die auch schon wieder knapp sechs Monate alt ist, reicht mir da eigentlich nicht aus.
> Inwieweit STEAM hier mal gefordert wäre den Stecker zu ziehen...na ja...



Ich glaube Steam eskaliert da erst wenn es ein ganz großes Ding wäre.. sonst hätten die viel zu tun.

Kommt ja alle naselang vor dass so ein Projekt versandet.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2022)

Naja für 4 EUR kann mans ja mal testen. Jetzt hat der Entwickler 4 EUR mehr.   Warten wir es mal ab. Vielleicht wird doch noch was. Bin halt ein hoffnungsloser Optimist.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (8. Juni 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Steam eskaliert da erst wenn es ein ganz großes Ding wäre.. sonst hätten die viel zu tun.
> 
> Kommt ja alle naselang vor dass so ein Projekt versandet.


Mir geht es weniger darum, dass ein Spiel in der Entwicklung verreckt. Kann passieren ,klarer Fall   
Die Praktiken hinter dieser Übernahme, die sind mir mindestens suspekt. Cyber Gaming, hat ein weiters Spiel ( vom gleichen Entwickler gekauft ??? ) im Portfolio. Okay, warum nicht könnte man denken. Der Laden hat allerdings* inkl.* dieser beiden Titel nur drei Spiele im Angebot.
Die  auf STEAM verlinkte Studio Website ist ebenfalls ein kompletter Reinfall ( down) und der YT Kanal ein einziger Witz 
Meine Möglichkeiten zur Recherche enden da irgendwo. 



			https://www.cybergaming.tech/


----------



## Toni (8. Juni 2022)

Ich würde behaupten, die haben ihre originalen drei Projekte für das hier aufgegeben









						HOME | NFT Wars
					

Top gangster third-person shooter - meet the Block Heist online action gun game for grand thieves and gangsters. You can shoot with the most powerful weapons. Plan and commit a super bank robbery online with your friends in the best shooting game of this year.




					cybergamingdevs.wixsite.com
				




irgendwas mit NFTs halt^^ Davon ab befinden sie sich rein rechtlich in einer fragwürdigen Lage, weil durch die Nonexistenz der Website, auf die sie verweisen, kein Impressum mehr besteht (allerdings ist ihr Sitz in Zypern, keine Ahnung, wie es da rechtlich aussieht)


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2022)

Gut gestartet. Grafik naja ist auf dem Stand von Vice City ok, 80er Feeling ist aber da. Die Steuerung bedarf noch Verbesserungen. Mal morgen richtig reinsehen. Potential ist definitiv da. Grafik hin oder her.


----------

